# [HW] disco da 500 GB esterno

## djinnZ

Poichè il mio onomastico (nonchè ricorrenza natalizia nordica) è tra due settimane e devo decidermi a spurgare server e portatile ho pensato di regalarmi questo

Referenze negative, problemi, ragioni per non comprarlo a parte l'idiozia e l'antipatia delle loro campagne pubblicitarie?

----------

## skypjack

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Poichè il mio onomastico (nonchè ricorrenza natalizia nordica) è tra due settimane e devo decidermi a spurgare server e portatile ho pensato di regalarmi questo
> 
> Referenze negative, problemi, ragioni per non comprarlo a parte l'idiozia e l'antipatia delle loro campagne pubblicitarie?

 

Il disco è fra gli elementi più fragili, ergo un disco grande è una grande cosa fragile.

La Maxtor non mi fa impazzire, ma questi sono gusti ovviamente.

Se non condividi quanto sopra, allora può essere un buon acquisto.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Tra tutti gli hd che ho visto bruciare i maxtor sono la stragrande maggioranza.  Questa almeno era la situazione prima che la Maxtor venisse acquistata da Seagate.

Io compro solo Seagate perché... beh non lo dico per non attirare la sfiga ma avete capito perché...

Anche con i Fujitsu mi sono sempre trovato bene.

----------

## djinnZ

rattazio... non mi sono trovato male con i maxtor (e tanto mi serve per buttarci tutta la schifezza che accumulo e che non mi decido a cancellare).

Mi lascia un poco interdetto il prezzo inferiore a quello di un grossista per un hd sempre maxtor ma interno di pari capacità e la paura di non riuscire a farlo funzionare con linux o di doverci bestemmiare in aramaico per un mese.

O ritrovarmi con un hd che fa le bizze appena ci copio un paio di iso tutte insieme...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

uhmm non so se l'hai scelto per il prezzo o per altro; se non l'hai scelto per il prezzo io opterei per un hard disk esterno normale, senza tutte quelle funzioni pigia_un_bottone_ti_risolvo_tutti_i_problemi che mi fa tanto windows (tra l'altro dubito funzioneranno su gentoo).

Se poi le alternative sono tutte uguali allora uno credo che valga l'altro.

----------

## giappo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Tra tutti gli hd che ho visto bruciare i maxtor sono la stragrande maggioranza.  Questa almeno era la situazione prima che la Maxtor venisse acquistata da Seagate.
> 
> Io compro solo Seagate perché... beh non lo dico per non attirare la sfiga ma avete capito perché...
> 
> Anche con i Fujitsu mi sono sempre trovato bene.

 

Si sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.  Addirittura io avevo un maxtor interno da 250 gb e mi si sono deformati i piattelli del disco per l'elevata temperatura   :Rolling Eyes:   mwha... (pc normalissimo senza modifiche apparte l'hd). In garanzia, sostituito con uno di uguale capacità ma segate.

Cmq, djinnZ,  anche io ti consiglio segate, guarda se riesci a trovare un hd esterno con questa marca.

Sennò va bene uguale  :Smile:  tanto un hd esterno mica lo devi tenere sempre acceso.

----------

## djinnZ

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> uhmm non so se l'hai scelto per il prezzo o per altro; se non l'hai scelto per il prezzo io opterei per un hard disk esterno normale, senza tutte quelle funzioni pigia_un_bottone_ti_risolvo_tutti_i_problemi che mi fa tanto windows (tra l'altro dubito funzioneranno su gentoo).

 

prezzo... che altro? Solo che mi pare un tantino basso e la cosa mi torna strana, non vorrei fosse uno stock di fondi di magazzino difettati.

Gogolando non ho trovato altro che le solite lagne da windozziani (ma si sa che google ultimamente riesce a dare risposte utili solo se cerchi il significato di 42 o suonerie per cellulari).

Il bottone è un'opzione nel driver usb storage del kernel, lo abiliti e ti gestisci l'evento via acpid se non ricordo male (mio fratello ne ha uno simile da 320 e se gli è sopravvissuto vuol dire che è a prova di bomba). Ma non è certo la cosa più importante, sia su windozz che su linux è solo un modo per avviare un comando quando lo premi.

Sempre che non sia un modello strano che non funziona del tutto con usb-sorage.

Pensavo di formattarlo con xfs a blocchi di 1k senza cache e sbatterci tutta la porcheria (iso, film, playlist, vecchi documenti di lavoro, stage4 degli anni passati e simili) che non mi decido a togliere di mezzo.

Domani provo a passare con il mio portatile a vedere se me lo fanno provare.

----------

## table

Anche io sono contro i maxtor. I migliori sono proprio i seagate, ma costano un po' di più. Recentemente ho comprato un lacie di pari capacità a 120 euro in offerta, e funziona benissimo.   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *table wrote:*   

> Anche io sono contro i maxtor. 

 

quoto

bruciato uno da 1 tera dopo 3 mesi dall'acquisto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

spezzo una lancia in favore dei western digital : inarrestabili.

----------

## djinnZ

alla fine sono andato nel negozio ed a 99 dindini c'era solo il WD, quindi mi sono accontentato...  :Laughing: 

Anche se continuo a temere di aver preso un fondo di magazzino.

Per il momento non posso dire che sia rumoroso e non pare troppo lento ma, sembre in base alla mia famigerata signature... vedremo.

edit: Novità sul fronte di xfs/resierfs per windozz (ext3 non mi interessa ed ntfs... non ci voglio pensare)?

----------

## Peach

ah, ormai l'acquisto l'hai fatto

cmq per i posteri aggiungo di non comprare i Packard Bell, non so che ci mettono dentro, se mattoni o funghi secchi, ma sono delle ciofeche quei dischi ( forse hanno dei maxtor dentro!  :Laughing:  )

----------

## Atomikramp

se dovessi comprare un hd esterno, prenderei senza dubbio questo

http://geizhals.at/eu/a239157.html

----------

## skypjack

 *Atomikramp wrote:*   

> se dovessi comprare un hd esterno, prenderei senza dubbio questo
> 
> http://geizhals.at/eu/a239157.html

 

Un po' in ritardo, come suggerimento ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Atomikramp

hai ragione anche tu ma è da parecchio che non leggo il forum.

ho risistemato il pc da poco.

----------

## BaNdit400

[OT - INIZIO]

La mia esperienza: i Maxtor avevano ed hanno il difetto di scaldare un po' di più rispetto alla concorrenza ed effettivamente, se non viene curato questo importante aspetto, tendono a cedere più facilmente.

Personalmente ogni volta che mi sono trovato un disco tra le mani cerco sempre di garantirgli una vita "fresca" adottando soluzioni (anche di terze parti, attive o passive) che aiutino a garantire il corretto smaltimento del calore generato da un veloce motore (7200 giri sono tantini, anche per un brushless) e da elettroniche sempre più avide in termini energetici.

Lasciare un disco interno privo di ventilazione od affogato nei cablaggi non è una soluzione felice.

Far funzionare un HDD esterno (senza ventola di ricircolo dell'aria) acceso per ore non è una soluzione felice.

Posizionare un HDD (su bronzine, quasi la totalità) in verticale non è una soluzione felice in quanto si aggrava il lavoro dei cuscinetti a strisciamento per effetto della forza di gravità senza contare che potrebbe non essere previsto il regolare afflusso di lubrificante in questa posizione (legggere il data-sheet prima).

[OT - FINE]

Io ho questo...

http://www.lacie.com/it/products/product.htm?pid=10869

...e con la mia Gentoo (via USB 2.0) funziona bene, non da problemi ed è veloce esattamente quanto mi aspettassi.

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io ho a casa 3 di questi... mi fanno venire:

http://www.pcbyte.it/shop/articolo.asp?codprod=34.076

dentro c'è linux installato  :Razz: 

----------

